# slow clock



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

The first thing that comes to mind, is that it's time to change the battery.

The second is that your time zone settings aren't being retained.

The third thing is, well.....it's ME.


----------



## econoline (Nov 18, 2007)

*battery???*

is it a DIY job...like a watch battery???


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

very easy to do... takes maybe 5 min.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Most PCs use a CR2032 Lithium battery. They are coin cells like a big watch battery. I usually order the Newsun brand off of Amazon. I can get a 5 pack cheaper than I can buy one locally. Main thing to remember, is to enter your BIOS and write down all the setting if possible before replacing the battery. Many motherboards won't retain the BIOS settings when the battery is removed and you'll have to reset them manually.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

This is a DIY job, if you take your time. Go to the Dell site and look up the model number of your computer. If your Dell support isn't current, don't worry, you'll still be able to download the info you need.

You can open the computer case and look for the battery physically. It's the disk shaped kind. It's mounted in a round plastic holder. Don't pry it out, there's always some protruding piece to push on and it will pop out, like toast.

After installing the new battery, you have to go to the bios and reset the time and date. Again, check the dell site to see how you navigate that. You'll be using the arrow keys, enter key and escape key. Very easy once you see how to do it. Good luck.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Provided the battery wasn't just soldered to the mobo.


----------



## econoline (Nov 18, 2007)

*battery*

Thanks to all...lots of good help...just added this to my to do list for this weekend...will let you all know the outcome. Al


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

before you bother - you can download this free program (which does not have any spyware or viruses) and it will adjust your computer clock daily for windows prior to xp (xp doesn't need it cause you can set it to check a timeserver automatically)
http://www.altrixsoft.com/en/chrono/atomic-clock.php


----------



## LuisaAndrews (Feb 4, 2008)

*just change the battery*

Change the baterry, it is a round small one, the cost don't have to pass the 3 dollars, well it deppends where you buy it


----------

